# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  CleverPet, dog learning and game console, CleverPet, LLC, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - CleverPet, LLC

"CleverPet: A Dog Game Console for Automatic All Day Play" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 29, 2014




> CleverPet is a learning console that engages and teaches your dog. It uses scientifically proven techniques to offer interactions that adapt to individual dogs' needs. These interactions grow more challenging as your dog learns, and can take place even when you can't be home. Many dogs left alone at home are bored and unengaged, which can lead to separation anxiety and costly destructive behavior. With CleverPet, your dog is busy, engaged, and challenged at her learning level—automatically. A busy dog is a happy dog, and a busy, happy dog has no time for negative behavior.

----------


## Airicist

CleverPet - Engage Idle Paws 

 Published on Oct 29, 2014




> A smart WiFi-connected game console for your dog.
> Automatically entertain and educate your dog, even when she's home alone.
> 
> As your dog learns, CleverPet is always adapting to engage your dog at his level. It's never too easy or too hard for your dog, so he is never bored. And you can keep track of your dog's progress through the CleverPet app on your phone or computer.

----------


## Airicist

Progress

Published on Jul 30, 2015




> Clever pups figuring out how to use a CleverPet!

----------


## Airicist

Salk continues to work on figuring out the lights

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> Salk spent some time this morning investigating how the Hub works ... and was eventually interrupted by Jonas. 
> 
> It seems like he knows the lights mean *something* ... he's just not yet sure what ...

----------


## Airicist

CleverPet milestone 1

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> This video outlines the first milestone that your pooch will need to achieve before they can engage with the hub effectively. It will set the stage for the quality of their experience as well as your own. Getting your dog acquainted with the hub is a process that requires attention. You know you're dog better than anyone. Getting your dog to use the hub starts by getting them comfortable with it.

----------


## Airicist

CleverPet milestone 2

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> This video outlines the second milestone that your pooch will need to achieve in order to engage with the hub. This milestone is very important. It will serve as the motivation that drives your dog to play regularly and make steady progress. This is all new to them, so they will naturally be curious.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> This video outlines the fourth milestone, an achievement that takes patience and time from both you and your dog. If you aren't already, by this stage you will be very impressed with your dog.

----------

